# avator



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Can someone please help me to put an avator up on my post. I've tried and tried and just not having any luck. The size is right but it keeps telling me The avatar’s filesize must be between 0 and 11 KiB. I went into the paint program on my computer and resized it to 100 x 100 pixels and it still gives me issues.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

This is probably because it is the file size that is the issue and not the pixels.

With a windows computer right click and go to "properties" it will tell you how many kb's it is where it says "size". On a mac right click and click info.

Some pics have a larger file size than others. Also sometimes changing the size doesn't help a whole lot. I think there are sites where you can resize it to either pixels or KB. You would want it to be around 10KB.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

try using them!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That website is very helpful.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

It said it's 26.9 KB drats. So what are some of these programs to resize it?? I have a photobucket account if that helps.

Jessaba - it still wont work for me ugh!!

It keeps telling me The upload was rejected because the uploaded file was identified as a possible attack vector. This is so frustrating.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

use the offsite URL link option and use teh photobucket link and resize in photobucket to the avatar (smallest size)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

mine is 98x100 I think it has to be just less then 100x100 I go to photobucket and just make it the small size and then use the direct link. Pretty much just what Stacey said now that I read her post.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I never could figure mine out... I believe KW finally had to help me get mine on!  :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use "windows Paint" to make mine smaller to fit...
You should find it in "All programs" on the start menu..on the left side bottom on your puter...
"Accessories"
Go to Paint "Open Paint
Then on the left side..click on the drop down box left side
go to "Open"
find the pic you want to display click on it
Note: you should the pic selected in "Paint" now
Go to resize
Percentage
Horizontal make 50%
Vertical make 50%

Note: before you start make a copy of that picture... put a copy in a different folder...once you change it... you cannot go back... so putting a copy of it in another local ...will allow you to keep the pic in original size... in case you don't rename it ... while trying to save it...

then save as: what ever you want to name it..
then try it on TGS and see if it allows it...if not... repeat until it works... :wink:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Finally!! I think I got it to work!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Finally!! I think I got it to work!!


 :clap: :leap: You did it....very nice Avatar.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

yay!!! glad you got it to work.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help as much trouble as it was it'll probably be the only one i ever do. lol That's Miss Snickers she is my best wether producing doe she never fails to give me awesome wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for all the help as much trouble as it was it'll probably be the only one i ever do. lol That's Miss Snickers she is my best wether producing doe she never fails to give me awesome wethers.


 You are very welcome..... :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

It only took me 4 days of trying to get it to work. lol :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Even if it took that long.... and now that you have the hang of it... you are a pro now..... :thumbup:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah but I don't remember if the paint file worked or the photobucket one did. I forget which one I posted. lol Oh well I love that picture so it'll take an even better one for me to replace it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It says photobucket.. glad you figured it out.....great Avatar. :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Really thanks I wondered which one worked. Too bad that's Snickers the doe i lost this weekend but as a tribute to her i'm keeping it up. She's what started this addiction.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Really thanks I wondered which one worked. Too bad that's Snickers the doe i lost this weekend but as a tribute to her i'm keeping it up. She's what started this addiction.


 I am glad one worked for you.... :thumb: :hi5:

I am sorry you lost her ....she was a beautiful Doe....keeping your Avatar up there for her ....is what I would do...I know... she meant a lot to you.... :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Me too I was just about to give up on trying to put one up.

Thanks she taught us a lot about showing goats and she loved it. We were talking of taking her back to the fair in 2012. She wasn't registered so she didn't go to breed shows. I'm happy to say the 3rd doe is doing really good. I think she's made a full recovery and knock of wood no one else has gotten sick. I'm hoping she gets back to 100% soon as she's due the 26th of this month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm happy to say the 3rd doe is doing really good. I think she's made a full recovery and knock of wood no one else has gotten sick. I'm hoping she gets back to 100% soon as she's due the 26th of this month.


 :hug: That is good news.....Wow she is getting closer to kidding then....I bet your are really excited..... :greengrin: I'd love to see pics of your goats sometime.... :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking we might have Nubian babies this weekend. My one doe was bred by our friend and he never saw the buck with her. But from the dates she was at his place Sunday is the first day she could be due. And this morning I noticed a little bit of discharge and she is bagged up pretty good. I'm hoping for spots the buck has spots.

If you click on my link to facebook I have all my goat girls and boys on there. I am terrible at re sizing them for putting on here. I don't know why I have so many problems posting photos on here. I use delphi forums all the time and post photos with no problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon... I love it.... :thumb:

I looked at your facebook page and "liked"... nice goats you have there.... :thumb:

To do pics......... here are a couple of links that may help you display them... on the Goat Spot.... :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=73


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm getting excited now that Diamond is doing so well. I just need to get Diamond up and walking good. She has feeling in her legs but has been crawling around. She wants to get up she tries but just doesn't have enough push yet. I've been giving her massages to make sure she keeps circulation in her legs. We gotta figure out a sling for her to support her. 

Thanks we've been trying to buy good does but it's tough finding registered does around here. I looked at your website and was drooling over your goats. You have some very nice goats you should be proud of your herd! 

I'll give that a try when babies start arriving. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting her up would be good...making a sling is a great idea.... you are doing the right thing by massaging her legs.... Maybe she can't get up ...because her feet are asleep.....  So getting her weight off her feet and legs will help alot.... 

Thank you for the compliments on my goats...I appreciate that.... :hug: 

Love seeing baby pics.... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I know we need to get her up I just can't figure out what to make a sling out of to support her correctly. I thought about a bed sheet but that wont hold up very well at least I don't think so. I might have an old horse blanket I could use. But then comes the next issue how to use that to my advantage. I have a gate we might be able to tie it up on. But that wouldn't be very comfy for her. Not sure if there is any way to hang something from the ceiling. I've been racking my brain trying to figure this out. I've been making her lay on the opposite side off and on as well. I'm running out of ideas.

Well it's the truth you have some very nice critters. I'm hoping our buck will make some improvements to our does. We just got him this year. We sold the one we used last year i did not like his kids what so ever. I didn't keep any, the doelings we have were all purchased. 

Nothing is cuter then baby critters.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My DH made a hanging contraption ... for a large calf one time ...out of a conveyor belt...cause it is strong....he cut it to size for the animal...cut 4 holes in it and put a chain through the holes and putting them on a strong barn area...to hang the animal.... We also put a blanket on the inner strap area before syncing(sp) it up on the calf ...so the strap.. won't hurt the belly..and be more comfortable.... 
If you can get a heavy strap that can support her weight ..underneath her whole under belly and partly up on her side....that is cushioned .. so it doesn't hurt her...getting a chain or something that can support her weight without breaking... hanging her so.. her legs have a slight bend in them ...feet touching the ground....so if she wants to try to get on her feet by herself... she can.... ....work...and massage her legs ..to stimulate her to start moving and trying.... 

Or try this in the meantime... put a blanket or cushion over a big sturdy square bucket... that can hold her weight... without breaking if possible....straddle her over it ...so she at least off her legs more..... of course.. watch her and not leave her unattended ..... maybe she can get some feeling.. in those legs.... :hug: 



God luck with your new buck... I hope he produces well for you.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you think a square bale of straw would work?? I thought of putting a blanket over it so it doesn't poke her and have some help getting her on it. I like you belting idea I'll see if hubby can find something at work. He works at the local caterpillar dealership.


----------

